# USA Spec PA11-VW6



## B60620t (Aug 4, 2006)

Christain,
I have to say you have a world class operation running there in NJ. I got the PA11-VW6 on friday and went to install it last night. Even though the manual doesnt state it, you need to ground it to get it to work. Now my problem is below. Sort explanation is: are the sirius sat "audio" wires are run through the cd changer connection that you are swapping out for the connector on the PA11-VW6?
i finally got the USA Spec PA11-VW6 (6 is the 2006-Up passat software upgrade) and it sounds awesome, one thing though does the sirius sat audio run through the cd changer plug that you swap out with the pa11-vw6 cable? When i hit the sat button i get all the sat info but no sound so im under the assumption that it is, but a paper came with the adapter that says the CAS-VW cable in the package has been replaced by a CAS-VW6 cable and that the CAS-VW6 cable is capable of retaining VW SAT receiver so im wondering what i need to do to keep the sat sound and the ipod funtions?


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: USA Spec PA11-VW6 (B60620t)*

you needed to get the sat pass thru to retain your sat radio sound, while the usa spec cable is capable of retaining the factory sat radio, in its stock form it does not


----------



## B60620t (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: USA Spec PA11-VW6 (VReihenmotor6)*

Actually the PA11-VW6 will allow you to retain satellite radio without having to buy/use a passthru. From usa spec: Transfer wires #1,3,7 on the stock harness to the Usa Spec harness into the holes left open and that will allow satellite radio without a passthru. This only works on the units that include the CAS-VW6 cable.


_Modified by B60620t at 1:55 PM 10-30-2006_


----------



## B60620t (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: USA Spec PA11-VW6 (B60620t)*

installed everything tonight sound is perfect and the satellite works perfect without a pass thru


----------



## meatybonez (Nov 9, 2006)

I purchased this and I am unable to get it to work on my '06 GTI. Has anyone successfully installed this on the stock radio with a cd changer...do radios with sat radio not have a cd changer??...


----------



## B60620t (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (meatybonez)*

ok this is what i had to do on my 06 passat with factory radio and cd changer in dash with sirius satellite radio.
If you look at the USA SPEC and the Factory harness were the holes are if you look closely you will see numbers, thats the pin locations. Basically once you slide off the blue and white connection peices and look down on the USA SPEC peice and hole 1 is empty, then 2 is taken then 3 is empty then right below pin 1 is pin 7 and its empty just transfer the 1,3,7 from the factory to the USA SPEC
The factory radio harness has a blue connector that you need to take out and slide off so you can get to the pins and on that connector you need to remove pins 1,3,7. And on the USA SPEC there is a white connector that you need to slide off and on the USA Spec connector there are open holes. take pin 1 from the factory harness to pin 1 hole on USA SPEC and etc with pins 3,7. Also make sure your USA SPEC is grounded. on the passat once you take off the trim ring there are 4 hex screws i grounded mine using one of those screws. Now on the passat i was told up and down that i needed a sat pass thru, but if you do the 1,3,7 pin swap you will get cd changer+ipod+sat without any problems. If you need anymore insight please just IM me and i will help ya as much as i can..


----------



## meatybonez (Nov 9, 2006)

is there any need to fool around with the pins if you do not have satellite radio...or navigation...??


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (meatybonez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatybonez* »_is there any need to fool around with the pins if you do not have satellite radio...or navigation...??

nope!
just plug and play http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you don't need to mess with the pins if you have sat radio if you buy the sat pass thru


----------



## B60620t (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*

but why by an extra part for 25.00 when the correct peice comes with the unit already.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (B60620t)*

Some people do not find it easy to transfer the pins. They can easily be ruined taking them out and you also have to put them back in when you return the leased car. You can do without the sat pass thru but most people find it easier than moving pins.


----------



## B60620t (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

well if you have a leased car i could understand that, but im just like why buy an extra 25-30 buck part if you dont need it. plus the instructions you get from USA SPEC regarding the pin swap is so easy a cave man can do it LOL !!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MTL06 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: USA Spec PA11-VW6 (B60620t)*

Where did you locate the actual unit, in the glove box? Any pics?
I'm thinking of getting one too.
Thanks.


----------



## B60620t (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: USA Spec PA11-VW6 (MTL06)*

Here are the pics of mine, it was a B**** routing the cable from the back of the radio to the glove box location, maybe there is a easier way to do it but i did it without removing any paneling.

















_Modified by B60620t at 6:10 PM 12-15-2006_


_Modified by B60620t at 6:15 PM 12-15-2006_


----------



## MTL06 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: USA Spec PA11-VW6 (B60620t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B60620t* »_Here are the pics of mine, it was a B**** routing the cable from the back of the radio to the glove box location, maybe there is a easier way to do it but i did it without removing any paneling.


Thanks for your trouble, I appreciate it.








So I'm assuming that the unit works well? No bugs or anything like that? Is the unit screwed in your glove box or loose?
And it does work with the *new* 2006/2007 6 in dash cd radio?
Sorry about all the questions, I want to be *sure* before I order this
Thanks again!!




_Modified by MTL06 at 1:14 AM 12-16-2006_


----------



## B60620t (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: USA Spec PA11-VW6 (MTL06)*

yes it works great, awesome sound. yes it will work with the 6 disc indash player once you have your ipod connected you hit the cd button and it will go to the external mode which is the ipod. just remember that you will have to swap 3 connectors from the factory harness to the usa spec harness.


----------



## MTL06 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: USA Spec PA11-VW6 (B60620t)*

Why do I need to swap pins? I don't have any sat radio installed. The connection should be free??
Is your box free to roam in the glove box, or did you screw it in the plastic wall?


_Modified by MTL06 at 6:24 PM 12-16-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: USA Spec PA11-VW6 (MTL06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MTL06* »_Why do I need to swap pins? I don't have any sat radio installed. The connection should be free??
Is your box free to roam in the glove box, or did you screw it in the plastic wall?

_Modified by MTL06 at 6:24 PM 12-16-2006_

If you do not have sat you do not need to swap pins.


----------



## Sigfod (May 26, 2006)

*Re: USA Spec PA11-VW6 (B60620t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B60620t* »_yes it works great, awesome sound. yes it will work with the 6 disc indash player once you have your ipod connected you hit the cd button and it will go to the external mode which is the ipod. just remember that you will have to swap 3 connectors from the factory harness to the usa spec harness.

My GTI won't do that it refuses to recognize the i-Pod as an external CD player. It is frustrating.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: USA Spec PA11-VW6 (Sigfod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sigfod* »_
My GTI won't do that it refuses to recognize the i-Pod as an external CD player. It is frustrating.

are all the connections solid? did you make the ground connection to a good ground?
does the ipod charge ?


----------

